# Car for Backpacker for sale



## 1910downunder (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi

going back overseas and must sell our car. Great reliable 4WD (Jeep Cherokee).
SPECIAL for backpacker incl. 2 burner BBQ incl. gas bottle and case of beer for an aussie start in downunder.

$3,999 O.N.O

Please contact me for furtehr Information.

Cheers


----------

